# Getting a 2nd riser to tune for longer distance.



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

CityIndian said:


> Need some advice before I hit the "Buy Me" button
> 
> Planning to get same 27" riser I have and just tune for longer distance.
> Or would the benefit of 25" riser with slight extra 3 or 4 #'s on limbs be better?
> ...


What distance are you shooting?
What are your scores?
Shooting barebow?
Shooting Olympic recurve?


----------



## MrCoachJay (Aug 20, 2017)

This would be personal. If you can deal with the geometry difference, if there is one, go for it. He’s the new ones. Are you going 25 w/long and 27 w/medium limbs? This would give you the same over all length and string angle. It like a sax player switching from alto and tenor in two different keys. If it’s comfortable for you, you can do it.


----------

